# Weight now, Goal for 2014?



## noobnoob282 (Jan 1, 2013)

What is your current weight now and goal weight for 2014?


----------



## skizz (Mar 17, 2013)

290 and 360


----------



## Mr. 23 (Apr 2, 2013)

low 240s now. i'd like to put on another 20 this year.


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm knocking about 260 now, and want to get to/get over 300 by the end of the year


----------



## bbwbelover (Apr 7, 2013)

200 ish at the moment, perhaps 220 by the end of the year.


----------



## BigBootyBeautyXXL (Apr 8, 2013)

My current weight is something of a trade secret... but my definite weight gain goal is 500 by Christmas. I have this vision of myself eating a whole turkey and its stuffing by Christmas. A modest goal, I know


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 11, 2013)

BigBootyBeautyXXL said:


> My current weight is something of a trade secret... but my definite weight gain goal is 500 by Christmas. I have this vision of myself eating a whole turkey and its stuffing by Christmas. A modest goal, I know


Wow, amazing and sexy your goal. Can't wait to Christmas... :smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Seiger23 (Apr 19, 2013)

Around 210, most likely a bit more. Hoping for 250!


----------



## dbizzle (Jun 3, 2013)

265, hoping for 315


----------



## jennam (Jul 31, 2013)

I am 225 now... Goal is 250 by 2014...then..who knows!:eat1:


----------



## pbgainer (Aug 20, 2013)

250 now... a solid 275 would be sweet!


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Sep 29, 2013)

I am 280 now and aiming for 300 by the new year :3


----------



## Biglover (Jan 8, 2014)

Every time I set some sort of weight gain goal, I'm disappointed. Something happens and I end up losing weight. Some years ago, after much effort, I really was getting fat. Then had a double hernia, stomach ulcers, and a couple other things. I ended up losing all my hard earned pounds. So now I just eat what, and as much as possible. Hopefully I gain weight. I'm just not that kind of person that can gain easily. If I had a feeder, maybe she could help.


----------



## Moyseku (Jan 23, 2014)

BigBootyBeautyXXL said:


> My current weight is something of a trade secret... but my definite weight gain goal is 500 by Christmas. I have this vision of myself eating a whole turkey and its stuffing by Christmas. A modest goal, I know



Thats a great goal, hope you made it !


----------



## drjp52 (Jan 29, 2014)

225 and 300


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Feb 19, 2014)

212 to 280


----------



## xpulley (Feb 25, 2014)

140 and 170


----------



## bbwbelover (Mar 6, 2014)

205 now. Possibly up to 220


----------



## Carla (Mar 18, 2014)

330, can't see me actively gaining any more this year but won't be to upset if I do!


----------



## Buttonboy (Jun 20, 2014)

Just hit 300 lbs. I am enormous at this point. My waist is a 48 now. It feels great. Need to buy new dress shirts and slacks but other than that I feel great


----------



## Akfeedee (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm 156 now. I would like to be 180 by the end of the year.


----------



## gainer2 (Aug 1, 2014)

350 now, hoping for 400 by the end of the year.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Aug 10, 2014)

Currently 235. Up from 190 last November. Trying to gain at least a pound a week.


----------



## Weejee (Aug 30, 2014)

I'd like to go from 200 to 206 by the end of 2014.


----------



## stuffed_girlyboy (Oct 7, 2014)

265 and i hope to be 280 by the end


----------



## Ilegalpat (Jan 17, 2015)

BigBootyBeautyXXL said:


> My current weight is something of a trade secret... but my definite weight gain goal is 500 by Christmas. I have this vision of myself eating a whole turkey and its stuffing by Christmas. A modest goal, I know



I hope you make your goal.


----------



## SupaColt (Jan 29, 2015)

im dying to know my current im thinking 170 possibly i've never been over 180 but im hoping 240 by xmas if all goes well; 350ish overall, 400 max


----------



## skizz (Mar 15, 2015)

Weight Now - 6'3", 307 lbs. 

Goal - 320 lbs by April 30, 2015.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 26, 2015)

280's right now and to the point of not caring if I get bigger again.


----------



## bobthechicken (Jun 4, 2015)

238 - hoping for 270


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 14, 2015)

Excited! Hit an all time new high, 330.6 lbs! Still aiming for 400+.


----------

